# Aphrodisiacs & Women's Orgasm



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

Looking to add some to the mix. I'm looking for anything from actual foods to recipes. I've seen some mentioned in porn and read about some casually. I'm very interested in them because of how often I've come across them.

Also looking for ways to make a woman cum. Reason being, I've never experienced an orgasm in my life. Well one that I could remember. My husband is interested in this area and has been for about three years. Me personally I've been interested in it for five. Any help in either area would help greatly.


----------



## Lmack49 (Jan 14, 2010)

My experience is completely different. My wife has orgasm almost without exception, and is more likely to have the experience every time than me. I believe it has more to do with "ROMANCE" and proper emotional preparation than gadgets, methods, foods, or drugs. For the wife the responsibility for that emotional preparation falls directly on the husband. She must know that she is much LOVED, that she is CHERISHED, that she is UNIQUE, and that the husbands intend with sex is not his enjoyment, but hers. So he only does those things which will please her including timing. It is his job to keep himself trim and fit, attractive, well groomed, and in her opinion smelling good. He is to allow time to talk, cuddle, and smooch, before and after sex as well as other times when sex is not possible. He is to limit his sexual touching when sex is not planned. Do touch her hair, hands, and non sexual areas often including back, neck and head massage. Braid her hair if it is long enough . . . but only when she wants you to do so (ask). Otherwise do nice things that she will appreciate. For example get up and make the coffee if she likes coffee. Generally, the time and place for the sex act should be AGREED to well in advance to allow the wife to prepare mentally, to think about it. Once started, the husband should spend as much time in foreplay as SHE wants not proceeding until she is ready even taking more time if possible. Sometimes the wife only wants a certain amount of foreplay and additional may make her uncomfortable. Be sensitive to that. By whatever means is necessary do not finish until she is ready. Hang around until she is finished or does not want to continue. If necessary add a condom to decrease your sensitivity. Some men can't orgasm with a condom. If that is you, leave it on until she has finished then remove it to finish yourself. Do not start with a condom because male fluid will cause an increase in sensitivity and cause the man to finish too early. The husband should read any books or magazine articles that could help him to understand what he is to do. There is no one solution. Different personalities require different approaches. The operational word for the male is that he is not there to please himself, but to please his wife. If he simply adopts that attitude, she will experience complete sexual satisfaction.


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

triton1984 said:


> Never?? Not even masturbating? Would suggest getting some toys and learning how to get yourself there without the pressure of hime being involved....then maybe you can discover what it is you need from him.
> 
> My wife has 1 sometimes 2 each we make love....except for one time in the past year. It would just not be that enjoyable for me if she didn't.


That is correct. Never. Not while masterbating and not even with toys or other such items. I've tried everything that I personally could think about. Nothing has gotten me to the point of orgasm.



Lmack49 said:


> My experience is completely different. My wife has orgasm almost without exception, and is more likely to have the experience every time than me. I believe it has more to do with "ROMANCE" and proper emotional preparation than gadgets, methods, foods, or drugs. For the wife the responsibility for that emotional preparation falls directly on the husband. She must know that she is much LOVED, that she is CHERISHED, that she is UNIQUE, and that the husbands intend with sex is not his enjoyment, but hers. So he only does those things which will please her including timing. It is his job to keep himself trim and fit, attractive, well groomed, and in her opinion smelling good. He is to allow time to talk, cuddle, and smooch, before and after sex as well as other times when sex is not possible. He is to limit his sexual touching when sex is not planned. Do touch her hair, hands, and non sexual areas often including back, neck and head massage. Braid her hair if it is long enough . . . but only when she wants you to do so (ask). Otherwise do nice things that she will appreciate. For example get up and make the coffee if she likes coffee. Generally, the time and place for the sex act should be AGREED to well in advance to allow the wife to prepare mentally, to think about it. Once started, the husband should spend as much time in foreplay as SHE wants not proceeding until she is ready even taking more time if possible. Sometimes the wife only wants a certain amount of foreplay and additional may make her uncomfortable. Be sensitive to that. By whatever means is necessary do not finish until she is ready. Hang around until she is finished or does not want to continue. If necessary add a condom to decrease your sensitivity. Some men can't orgasm with a condom. If that is you, leave it on until she has finished then remove it to finish yourself. Do not start with a condom because male fluid will cause an increase in sensitivity and cause the man to finish too early. The husband should read any books or magazine articles that could help him to understand what he is to do. There is no one solution. Different personalities require different approaches. The operational word for the male is that he is not there to please himself, but to please his wife. If he simply adopts that attitude, she will experience complete sexual satisfaction.


Uh...okay. I will admit I've never in my life been treated that way by any male friend. That I've been or not been sexual with. Most of the time it is the other way around. Me, the girl, treating the guy.


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

I've tried a vibrator the size of my hubby's organ and it takes two batters. Have yet to have an orgasm with it.


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah I have but haven't gotten anything yet.


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

Overall yes. Though there are times when it feels good but at the same time VERY painful.


----------



## x2startermom (Jan 8, 2010)

Ah yeah normally that is the thing. I always worry how long things take. As for the take time bit, we haven't really tried that that much. We will though.

All I know is that I think a few days ago, after hubby had me use warming lube I think I did have an orgasm. The main thing that I can remember is it felt like fireworks going off all over.


----------



## Carolyn_C. (Nov 29, 2011)

I have been a researcher in this area for several years. There are drugs on the market such as Viagra and Cialis that have some effect on women. Check with your doctor.

I have found, however, that natural herbal supplements have proven to be very effective for many women. There are many claims for a wide variety of natural herbal sexual treatments, but the choice depends on your specific situation and need.

Young women who are just exploring their sexuality should seek the right supplements for what they are trying to achieve. If you want to reduce menstrual cramps, for example, seek out Damiana Leaf. If you are trying to unlock the secrets of your first orgasm, or you want to orgasm more consistently, look for Mucuna Pruriens, L-Arginine, and Yohimbe.

For peri-menopausal, or post-menopausal women, you may want to reduce hot flashes, restore lubrication, increase sexual desire, and rekindle the intensity of orgasm. Older women should look for Soy Isoflavones, Wild Yam, Black Cohosh Root, Tribulus, and the supplements noted above as well.

Taking any one of these may have some effect, but it is the combination and blend of these that has shown real results. Find a supplement that contains most of these ingredients and stay with it for a few weeks. If you are like most women, you'll feel a substantial increase in your arousal state, increased sensitivity, increased lubrication, and more intense and longer lasting orgasms.

There are a lot of supplements out there, but not many that have the combined blend for real results. I would look for an all natural sexual charger and inspect the ingredients. Good hunting.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

x2startermom said:


> I've tried a vibrator the size of my hubby's organ and it takes two batters. Have yet to have an orgasm with it.


Have you tried strictly clitoral stimulation?


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Oops, thread is nearly 2 years old  Sorry.


----------

